# Don't drink alcohol after vaccine shot



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2021)

Drinking alcohol after getting a coronavirus vaccine can significantly blunt the immune response and potentially render the vaccine ineffective, according to a leading Russian scientist. “We strongly recommend refraining from alcohol for three days after each injection,” Alexander Gintsburg, head of the Gamaleya National Center of Epidemiology and Microbiology in Moscow, which is developing the Sputnik V vaccine, told_ New Scientist_.

Read more: https://www.newscientist.com/articl...-getting-a-coronavirus-vaccine/#ixzz6j5AwIRIj


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

I only had a glass of water and will do same after the second dose.  I rarely drink alcohol at any rate.  Has to be a special occasion for me.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Not that I'd be apt to drink alcohol while dealing with after-effects from a vaccination, but this is nevertheless good to know.  

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

LOL - a _*Russian*_ scientist saying "Refrain from alcohol?"

You could sell tickets to that one.


----------



## win231 (Jan 11, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - a _*Russian*_ scientist saying "Refrain from alcohol?"
> 
> You could sell tickets to that one.


Even better:  An _*Irish*_ scientist saying "Refrain from alcohol."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2021)

Well people shouldn't drink alcohol when being treated for any ailment. We used to tell our clinic patients that when they were given medications, whether oral or shots.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

That's true of nearly every medication and vaccine. They always warn you to stay away from alcohol.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

I've wondered if taking any aspirin or tylenol,
 if wanted anytime during the few days after it,
for any related or unrelated reason,

might possibly interfere with immune response...???

Do any of you know?
@Lewkat   or  @OneEyedDiva 
Or anyone else, more informed on it than I am?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 143895
> 
> Drinking alcohol after getting a coronavirus vaccine can significantly blunt the immune response and potentially render the vaccine ineffective, according to a leading Russian scientist. “We strongly recommend refraining from alcohol for three days after each injection,” Alexander Gintsburg, head of the Gamaleya National Center of Epidemiology and Microbiology in Moscow, which is developing the Sputnik V vaccine, told_ New Scientist_.
> 
> Read more: https://www.newscientist.com/articl...-getting-a-coronavirus-vaccine/#ixzz6j5AwIRIj


good to know. thanks.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 11, 2021)

I've been hitting the aspirin bottle since last night.  I started having chills and fever with a crushing headache.  I thought to myself, here we go again as I always react to vaccines.  So it has been on and off all day and am just starting again.  This had better be over by tomorrow.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2021)

I know alcohol can negate the effectiveness of antibiotics, probably a lot of other meds as well.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 11, 2021)

No problem here with that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I've wondered if taking any aspirin or tylenol,
> if wanted anytime during the few days after it,
> for any related or unrelated reason,
> 
> ...


I don't know about the COVID vaccine Kaila but my sister told me that her former doctor, now retired, used to tell her to take Tylenol immediately after getting her flu shot and she wouldn't get sick from it. Since she started doing that, she never got sick from it again and she get the flu shot every year.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 11, 2021)

Now the true answer appears as to why so many folks reject having the "shots". Totally laying off the sauce for 3 whole days is more than they can handle.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

If You Take These OTC Meds, You Have to Stop Before Getting the Vaccine (yahoo.com)

If anyone is interested, I am posting this link to this Yahoo article, dated Jan 11, 2021,
 regarding to consider not taking OTC pain relievers,
notably Ibuprofen or Tylenol, especially before a flu jab or COVID-19 vaccine.

Getting a Flu Shot? Skip the Advil, Aleve, for Mild Discomfort | URMC Newsroom (rochester.edu)

This is an older article, regarding the same general topic.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

i find it interesting that this article about the otc meds could make it less effective and yet employee health people administering the vaccines and our CMO didn't say a word to us about that. i wonder if it's even true.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

I know. I agree.

I don't understand why there are credible-appearing sources of this info, but it is not widely talked about, and the idea is rarely discussed.

I don't comprehend why it isn't mentioned more often and by more sources.  The explanations seem very plausible to me, but I am surely not a doctor or an expert, so I am not advising others.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

i have sent an email to our CMO. i know he will look into it. i just find it interesting that weeks after this vaccine starts to go out these articles start appearing. i seriously suggest that people check with their docs before taking the word of these news articles. no offense Kaila. *hugs*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Perhaps the possible effects of these OTC on vaccines, is so small that it is not significant.

Or maybe, there just is not enough money put to researching the common OTC's any further.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Perhaps the possible effects of these OTC on vaccines, is so small that it is not significant.
> 
> Or maybe, there just is not enough money put to researching the common OTC's any further.


well we haven't heard anything about it at all since they started dosing us last month. or even prior to. if he gets back to me with some info i'll pass it along.


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2021)

No problemo for me, if I ever get a shot.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Perhaps the possible effects of these OTC on vaccines, is so small that it is not significant.
> 
> Or maybe, there just is not enough money put to researching the common OTC's any further.


Ok Kaila...I was out for the night but I just got this email now so I will copy and paste. 

From our CMO:
_In general, it is thought that medicines like aspirin, Tylenol, and ibuprofen might blunt your immune response to vaccines, but probably not enough to say that taking them makes the vaccine ineffective altogether. The recommendation to avoid those medications with vaccines actually applies to all vaccines, not just COVID vaccines. The recommendation is actually if you don’t take them regularly and don’t need them, then avoid taking them; but if you do take them regularly or do need them to help manage side effects, then it is okay to take them. It just wasn’t studied specifically with the COVID vaccines, so the recommendation was made to avoid them, and the media has blown it out of proportion._

I hope this helps ease some of your concerns.


----------



## kburra (Jan 12, 2021)

Never touch the stuff, Alcohol that is!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Very good input, @MarciKS 
Thank you!
I had posted the links about it, hoping that someone would have access to some more info on this possible issue, which I hadn't been able to find, myself.  Thanks again!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm hardly an expert on this, but I don't think Tylenol should be lumped in with the Nsaids like Ibuprofen and Aspirin. It's a different type of medication. Often, Tylenol is OK when those others are not.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 14, 2021)

I would think common sense would dictate that one not use alcohol after a shot or with any medication.  I find it interesting that it needs to be said at all.

Tony


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)




----------

